# Funny how Alex Jones knew about 9/11 happening



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 4, 2010)

I always find it funny of the 9/11 official conspiracy theory apologists around here that defend the official version to no end, how they ignore the fact that Alex Jones knew
9/11 was going to happen saying it was going to happen two months before it actually did happen.He knew they were going to happen yet somehow the government did not know and people around here call Alex Jones the nutcase. Dont see how he is so loony seeing how he knew the events were going to happen and tried to warn authoritys and they did not want to listen to him. Granted he comes across nutty in his shows but there are many level heads out there such as David Ray Griffith for instance that dont get all nutty like he does and yet people call them loonys as well.

Alex Jones as you can see in this video below,not only predicted that 9/11 would happen,but also said on his radio show back then telling the american people not to believe what you hear from the government,that everybody listening because of his false flag terrorist operations he talked about on his show,to know it was the government behind it like they usually always are.Video below shows it all.Of course most people here wont watch it.but its there to look it below.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVDBPsluiSg]YouTube - 9/11 - The Road To Tyranny (Part 1)[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy (Aug 4, 2010)

Alex Jones?

Really? The man who on 9/11 Memorial days in NY went up to Servicemen interrupted them during lunch and start babbling about the War and how the Government planned 9/11? 

Yeah.. He's a smart fellow, not to mention he knew about 9/11 all along! 


You back up? Go back into your hole.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 4, 2010)

This is something I posted over on malcontents good thread I thought needs to be posted here as well since the OCTA'S like Tom Clancy wont watch the video.

yeah its kinda funny how neither Bush or his buddy Clinton ever had any interest in Bin Laden or terrorism. Like Eots showed with his link,FBI counter terrorism expert John O Neil when he was begging his superiours in the FBI to look at his leads,they just turned a blind eye to it and ignored him and when two different countries offered to extradict Bin Laden to the United States under Clinton,he told his top brass to lay off of Bin Laden and to let him go.And as everybody knows,the first nine months when Bush got sworn into office,he ignored warnings from other countrys there were going to be terrorists attacks.He had no interest in them.Only taking his long vacations he was on in Texas. Pretty convient for Bush and Clinton how O'Neil died on 9/11. just a coincidence most people around here will chalk it up to. 
__________________


----------



## Toro (Aug 4, 2010)

rofl


----------



## eots (Aug 4, 2010)

Tom Clancy said:


> Alex Jones?
> 
> Really? The man who on 9/11 Memorial days in NY went up to Servicemen interrupted them during lunch and start babbling about the War and how the Government planned 9/11?
> 
> ...



alex has many first responders and service men that fully support him.. dont pretend otherwise


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 4, 2010)

Toro said:


> rofl



Toto,Im STILL waiting for an answer from you on who you all three decided on who was  right and who was wrong between you,  Ditzcon and Elvis  on The JFK assassination? you have admitted you dont accept that fairy tale of the warren commissions that oswald was the lone assassin like they do.That there was more than one shooter involved.STILL waiting for an answer from you on who decided which was right?


----------



## eots (Aug 4, 2010)

LT. Col Anthony Shaffer on Alex Jones Tv 2/3: Able Danger and DIA Prior Knowledge of 9/11 Video


----------



## Tank (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## Toro (Aug 4, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > rofl
> ...



9/11 inside nutjob

I have no opinion of the Warren Commission.  Whatever the other posters think does not matter to me.

I have some great swampland, er, I mean "real estate" to sell you.


----------



## KissMy (Aug 4, 2010)

Published: October 28, 1993 Tapes Depict Proposal to Thwart Bomb Used in Trade Center Blast


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 4, 2010)

You truthers base much of your evidence on the PNAC report right? You know the jew ridden think tank that said that America needs a new pearl harbour to ferment disdain for Islam leading to a long planned invasion of Iraq? If you morons haven't read that then you have no business posting in this forum. But if you have answer me this: Why would we have wasted time blaming Osama and committed half ass to Afghanistan when we could have just as easily skipped that folly and blamed it on Sadham? If Iraq was the goal, then why did they bother pinning it on Al Quaida? It makes no sense hence you make no sense.


----------



## 2Parties (Aug 4, 2010)

There is no conspiracy.  Just keep watching cable news, voting, and paying your taxes.  Be a good soldier, keep your mouth shut, and most importantly learn as little as possible about subjects that truly matter.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 4, 2010)

Remember the X-Files?  They had a spin off called the Lone Gunmen.  Their very first episode was about a government conspiracy to fly a plane into the world trade center.  This was well before 9/11.  The show didn't even last 6 weeks before someone took it off the air.  The X-Files then had an episode which killed off the Lone Gunmen just to be sure they couldn't bring their show back.


----------



## Toro (Aug 4, 2010)

Againsheila said:


> Remember the X-Files?  They had a spin off called the Lone Gunmen.  Their very first episode was about a government conspiracy to fly a plane into the world trade center.  This was well before 9/11.  The show didn't even last 6 weeks before someone took it off the air.  The X-Files then had an episode which killed off the Lone Gunmen just to be sure they couldn't bring their show back.



9/11 inside nutjob thinks The X-Files was a documentary.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 4, 2010)

Truthers, answer my goddamned question. The PNAC should be readily familiar to you.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 4, 2010)

Toro said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Remember the X-Files?  They had a spin off called the Lone Gunmen.  Their very first episode was about a government conspiracy to fly a plane into the world trade center.  This was well before 9/11.  The show didn't even last 6 weeks before someone took it off the air.  The X-Files then had an episode which killed off the Lone Gunmen just to be sure they couldn't bring their show back.
> ...



Just think it was funny, everyone in the government saying no one ever thought  a plane would run into  the WTC when I'd seen the episode on TV before it happened.  Obviously it was thought of before 9/11.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 5, 2010)

Toro said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



 you cant deny that you said you dont believe in that other fairy tale commission,the warren commission,your not denying it here.lol.I obviously have just as much of an interest in that as I do in 9/11, its just unfortunately,those threads die down very quickly unlike the 9/11 ones. oh and since your buddies Elvis and Ditzcon who  DO accept the OTHER fairy tale commission that says  Oswald killed Kennedy,you should make that offer to them.THEY believe in anything.You at least dont believe in THAT fairy tale commission,they'll be over anxous as hell to give you their money.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 5, 2010)

Againsheila said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



There goes Toto putting words in my mouth and lying as always.I never said anything like that.Toto is too dense and too much in denial to grasp at it that the elite were boasting from the x files of what they were going to do on 9/11


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 5, 2010)

2Parties said:


> There is no conspiracy.  Just keep watching cable news, voting, and paying your taxes.  Be a good soldier, keep your mouth shut, and most importantly learn as little as possible about subjects that truly matter.



as always,the OCTA'S are so dense around here,they dont even know what a conspiracy is.they dont get it that even if you accept the version of the 9/11 commission,it was STILL a conspiracy. half the OCTA's everywhere are that dense that they dont even know what a conspiracy is.I dont know how many hundreds of times I have had to try and explain that to them.


----------



## Douger (Aug 5, 2010)

4 people.
Alex Jones
Gerald Celente
Peter Schiff
Ron Paul.
 Facts are facts and murkins are sheep.
If they're not in your "book'..........prolly don't own any..................you are indeed murkin.
Toss in Naomi Klein, John Perkins and commie Noam Chomsky for good measure.


----------



## Toro (Aug 5, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Yeah, I know you never said that, you idiot.  That was hyperbole to demonstrate that you'll believe anything.  Its not meant to be taken seriously. Reasonable people know that.  Yet YOU did take it seriously. It pretty much says it all, doesn't it?


----------



## eots (Aug 5, 2010)

Toro said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



In reality all it does is show the weakness of your position...toto


----------



## eots (Aug 5, 2010)

R.C. Christian said:


> You truthers base much of your evidence on the PNAC report right? You know the jew ridden think tank that said that America needs a new pearl harbour to ferment disdain for Islam leading to a long planned invasion of Iraq? If you morons haven't read that then you have no business posting in this forum. But if you have answer me this: Why would we have wasted time blaming Osama and committed half ass to Afghanistan when we could have just as easily skipped that folly and blamed it on Sadham? If Iraq was the goal, then why did they bother pinning it on Al Quaida? It makes no sense hence you make no sense.



because Afghanistan has an abundance of lithium and essential for a oil pipeline further more Saddam was not involved in terrorism historically as bin laden was.. BTW  9/11 being an inside job does not mean there were not terrorist that hijacked planes with the intention of flying them into buildings


----------



## eots (Aug 5, 2010)

R.C. Christian said:


> Truthers, answer my goddamned question. The PNAC should be readily familiar to you.



perhaps you should be familiar the agenda set forth in PNAC before you cite it


----------



## Toro (Aug 5, 2010)

eots said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



I don't have a fucking position.

Do you foilers have _any_ gray matter?

Pay attention.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 6, 2010)

Againsheila said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Thats a good point Again Sheila,something else I thought of thats  also really  funny about the 9/11 coverup commissions explanation saying they never thought that a plane could run into the tower is not only did they never consider anything from that show happening,but the coverup commission proves they were lying as well about that because on 9/11,there were multiple war game exercises being run by NORAD that day with them simulating highjackings with airliners being flown into the towers.They got caught with their hand in the cookie jar because obviously they DID envision that.yet the coincidence theorists around here think its just that,a coincidence despite the countless numbers of lies the commission told the public, They want to believe the absurd because reality is not something they want to face.


----------



## eots (Aug 6, 2010)

Toro said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



sure you do ..its called... _the head up the ass position_


----------



## Toro (Aug 7, 2010)

eots said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Id-eots

I hope you and your loved ones are well.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 7, 2010)

R.C. Christian said:


> You truthers base much of your evidence on the PNAC report right? You know the jew ridden think tank that said that America needs a new pearl harbour to ferment disdain for Islam leading to a long planned invasion of Iraq? If you morons haven't read that then you have no business posting in this forum. But if you have answer me this: Why would we have wasted time blaming Osama and committed half ass to Afghanistan when we could have just as easily skipped that folly and blamed it on Sadham? If Iraq was the goal, then why did they bother pinning it on Al Quaida? It makes no sense hence you make no sense.



Of course why "fake" the phone calls and* not* have them indict who ever you want to attack?  Seems like it would make a shitload more sense to fake the phone call and have it support your case for going to war than to have it be ambiguous.


----------



## eots (Aug 7, 2010)

Toro said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



yes very well thank you...and my best wishes to you and yours


----------



## candycorn (Aug 7, 2010)

Againsheila said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



In the movie _Salt_, kids were brainwashed by the Russians to get high-ranking jobs in the US defense infrastructure so that, one day, they would all be called upon to launch the US Nuclear Arsenal against Russia and create World War III.  

I'm guessing you are thinking we should have someone doing counter-brain-washing of all with code word clearance?  

Ummmm.....just because it is in a movie doesn't mean that it deserves attention from the government.  _Final Destination_ is fiction; not fact.


----------



## eots (Aug 7, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



wtf are you rambling about now get up of your fat ass and go feed your cats and change litter !!!


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 9, 2010)

With the possible exception of Israel v Palestine I haven't encountered an issue that divides opponents as bitterly as 9/11 Truth does.

Maybe the issue can be simplified by asking yourself if you have any unanswered questions regarding the events that took place on 9/11/01 and, if so, would you call for an independent investigation with subpoena power and testimony taken under oath?

Is Dick and Dubya on C-SPAN answering questions from attorneys representing 9/11 Families something you would watch with interest?

If not, why not?

Dr. Frank Legge was one who was initially fearful of the potential scale of consequences involved in pursuing this subject:

"Please believe that I approach this topic with fear and trembling," Dr. Legge wrote to a die-hard supporter of the Official Explanation. "I do not want to believe that explosives were used at the WTC.

"I tried for a long time to argue against it.

"I am aware of the scale of consequences to the people of America, and indeed the world, if the idea that explosives were used becomes widely accepted.

"I am however also aware of the fact that failure to recognize the use of explosives, if they were used, also has grave consequences.

"As a scientist I accept a duty to investigate this question, doing my best to set all pre-existing beliefs aside."

I'm guessing if Americans were as well informed about 9/11 as they are about the upcoming college football season, Dick and Dubya would be meeting with their lawyers as we speak.

A Letter to a Die-Hard Supporter...


----------



## eots (Aug 9, 2010)

R.C. Christian said:


> Truthers, answer my goddamned question. The PNAC should be readily familiar to you.



yes but from your question it clearly is not familiar to you...


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 10, 2010)

eots said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > Truthers, answer my goddamned question. The PNAC should be readily familiar to you.
> ...



Way to dodge, I must hand it to you. It's crystal clear: 9-11 was the best thing that ever happened to the authors of that report except for the obvious fact that they've spent 9 years chasing their tails on a fools errand when the real prize was Iraq. Almost as clear in fact as the leaked cables from Afghanistan which suggest the U.S. military apparatus at it's highest levels believe that Osama is still alive and is acting on that notion. In your conspiracy such actions don't make much sense. 

You people just see what you want to see.


----------



## Dante (Aug 10, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> This is something I posted over on malcontents good thread I thought needs to be posted here as well since the OCTA'S like Tom Clancy wont watch the video.
> 
> yeah its kinda funny how neither Bush or his buddy Clinton ever had any interest in Bin Laden or terrorism. Like Eots showed with his link,FBI counter terrorism expert John O Neil when he was begging his superiours in the FBI to look at his leads,they just turned a blind eye to it and ignored him and when two different countries offered to extradict Bin Laden to the United States under Clinton,he told his top brass to lay off of Bin Laden and to let him go.And as everybody knows,the first nine months when Bush got sworn into office,he ignored warnings from other countrys there were going to be terrorists attacks.He had no interest in them.Only taking his long vacations he was on in Texas. Pretty convient for Bush and Clinton how O'Neil died on 9/11. just a coincidence most people around here will chalk it up to.
> __________________


-Could We Have Prevented 9/11?


hmmm, Clinton never had any interest in binnie laden? 

*What Clinton Did Wrong
Page 225: Went too easy on the CIA. "He had given the CIA unprecedented authority to go after bin Laden personally and Al Qaeda, but had not taken steps when they did little or nothing." (Clarke, however, goes pretty easy on Clinton for this failing: "Because Clinton was criticized as a Vietnam War opponent without a military record, he was limited in his ability to direct the military to engage in anti-terrorist commando operations.")*


----------



## Dante (Aug 11, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> I always find it funny of the 9/11 official conspiracy theory apologists around here that defend the official version to no end, how they ignore the fact that Alex Jones knew
> 9/11 was going to happen saying it was going to happen two months before it actually did happen.He knew they were going to happen yet somehow the government did not know and people around here call Alex Jones the nutcase. Dont see how he is so loony seeing how he knew the events were going to happen and tried to warn authoritys and they did not want to listen to him. Granted he comes across nutty in his shows but there are many level heads out there such as David Ray Griffith for instance that dont get all nutty like he does and yet people call them loonys as well.
> 
> Alex Jones as you can see in this video below,not only predicted that 9/11 would happen,but also said on his radio show back then telling the american people not to believe what you hear from the government,that everybody listening because of his false flag terrorist operations he talked about on his show,to know it was the government behind it like they usually always are.Video below shows it all.Of course most people here wont watch it.but its there to look it below.
> ...




the FBI was in on the 1993 bombing of the WTC and it was in the news? I missed that one.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 11, 2010)

Before you continue to laugh and make yourself look more naive than you already are I'd advise you that the FBI's complicity in supplying the materials and knowledge to make that weapon through their egyptian informant is a matter of public record because the informant, wisely taped the conversations he had with the federal bureau of intimidation and some of that information came out in the trial. The informant asked the FBI to substitute the contents of the bomb with a fake substance but they refused. So the 6 dead people from that 1,200 pound bomb in the back of that Ryder truck were a result of not only islamic tyranny, but at the very least some serious mistakes made by the U.S. vaunted FBI. This is old news.


----------



## eots (Aug 11, 2010)

Dante said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > I always find it funny of the 9/11 official conspiracy theory apologists around here that defend the official version to no end, how they ignore the fact that Alex Jones knew
> ...





*Tale of the Tape FBI informant recorded agents*

"This proves that Salem can't be trusted - he betrayed everyone," said Ron Kuby, lawyer for defendant Siddig Ibrahim Siddig Ali. "He was working for the FBI, but he was also bugging the FBI."
Defense lawyers have blasted away at the credibility of Salem, accusing him of entrapping the suspects in a plot the FBI engineered. Salem worked as an FBI informant before the World Trade Center bombing, and then was recruited to infiltrate the Muslim militant community after the Feb. 26 explosion.
1) Photo by Mitch Jacobsen-Informant Emad Salem. 2) Newsday Color Cover File Photo by Mitch Jacobson-Emad Salem, the federal informant who allegedly foiled a plot to bomb city landmarks; Terror Case Bombshell. Informant Secretly Taped Feds; Prosecutors Fear Damage to Case. Newsday Color Cover File Photo by Mitch Jacobson-Emad Salem, the federal informant who allegedly foiled a plot to bomb city landmarks

[url]http://pqasb.pqarchiver.com/newsday/access/103120855.html?dids=103120855:103120855&FMT=ABS&FMTS=ABS:FT&type=current&date=Aug+03%2C+1993&author=By+David+Kocieniewski+and+William+K.+Rashbaum.+STAFF+WRITERS.+Peg+Tyre+and+Patricia+Cohen+contributed+to+this+story.&pub=Newsday+(Combined+editions)&desc=Tale+of+the+Tape+FBI+informant+recorded+agents&pqatl=google


----------



## eots (Aug 11, 2010)

FBI'S TIPSTER SAID HE BUILT BOMB IN N.Y.

 The government informant in the alleged conspiracy to blow up New York City landmarks has said he built the deadly bomb that was detonated in February at the World Trade Center, tape transcripts show.
The tapes were *recorded secretly by the informant*, former Egyptian army officer Emad Salem, during conversations with FBI agent John Anticev.Speaking with the agent about his expenses last April, Salem defended the costs by saying they were *pushed higher by the building of the bomb.
*

FBI'S TIPSTER SAID HE BUILT N.Y. BOMB


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 11, 2010)

What I said, albeit more words. The sky is blue.


----------



## Dante (Aug 11, 2010)

R.C. Christian said:


> Before you continue to laugh and make yourself look more naive than you already are I'd advise you that the FBI's complicity in supplying the materials and knowledge to make that weapon through their egyptian informant is a matter of public record because the informant, wisely taped the conversations he had with the federal bureau of intimidation and some of that information came out in the trial.
> 
> The informant asked the FBI to substitute the contents of the bomb with a fake substance but they refused. So the 6 dead people from that 1,200 pound bomb in the back of that Ryder truck were a result of not only islamic tyranny, but at the very least some serious mistakes made by the U.S. vaunted FBI. This is old news.



no complicity here...

the government may have messed up (news flash) but they dd not plan to blow up the WTC 

*Law-enforcement officials were told that terrorists were building a bomb that was eventually used to blow up the World Trade Center, and they planned to thwart the plotters by secretly substituting harmless powder for the explosives, an informer said after the blast.

The informer was to have helped the plotters build the bomb and supply the fake powder, but the plan was called off by an F.B.I. supervisor who had other ideas about how the informer, Emad A. Salem, should be used, the informer said. * Tapes Depict Proposal to Thwart Bomb Used in Trade Center Blast - NYTimes.com

---

Tapes in Bombing Plot Show Informer and F.B.I. at Odds - NYTimes.com

*Federal officials have acknowledged in the past that they dropped Mr. Salem as an informer sometime before the trade center bombing over what they said was his reluctance to wear a body recorder, as well as other disagreements. They said he never provided detailed information of the attack in advance but that they began using his services again after the bombing and credited him with foiling the related but separate plot to bomb the United Nations, Holland and Lincoln tunnels and the Federal building housing the F.B.I. in Manhattan. *


----------



## Dante (Aug 11, 2010)

Dante said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > I always find it funny of the 9/11 official conspiracy theory apologists around here that defend the official version to no end, how they ignore the fact that Alex Jones knew
> ...




as I thought. nowhere do any news reports even suggest the FBI was in on a plot to blow up the WTC.


----------



## Dante (Aug 11, 2010)

one interesting fact: the tapes prove that in 1993, the US Government  under Clinton was watching and trying to capture and foil extremist Islamist plots against the USA.


----------



## eots (Aug 11, 2010)

Dante said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...




you do not call paying the informant to build the bomb plotting ???


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 11, 2010)

There was a New York Times article at the time that had a hit piece on it at the time, but you know it's not one of those things that is popular to hear. For example, you don't see a Times piece on the missing front door at the Branch Davidian compound, a relic that would settle once and for all who shot first, the crazy apocalypse christers, or the adrenaline rushing jackboots. Magically, it just disappeared last seen being loaded on a FBI evidence truck according to eye witnesses. Nobody likes to hear it when the good guys do bad things.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 11, 2010)

eots said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



1 million the last I heard, hence the impetus to record the conversations since he didn't trust his bosses.


----------



## eots (Aug 11, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZK1VqAYp34]YouTube - &#x202a;Dentist who was Poisoned to Death Before Testifying Against 9/11 Highjackers (MUST SEE)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Dante (Aug 11, 2010)

eots said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



First: "Law-enforcement officials were told that terrorists were building a bomb..." then the FBI tried to infiltrate and capture the terrorists. The FBI was actually working to stop terrorism, not support it for the nefarious purposes of a secret plot to do...what Alex alleges

"The informer was to have helped the plotters build the bomb and supply the fake powder..."

where in the 2 news items I list above (from an alex post) does it say the FBI knew a bomb was being made to blow up the WTC?


----------



## eots (Aug 11, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNuCZkY3tTg&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Mysterious Deaths of 911 Witnesses (Part 1) - Deborah Palfrey&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Dante (Aug 11, 2010)

R.C. Christian said:


> There was a New York Times article at the time that had a hit piece on it at the time, but you know it's not one of those things that is popular to hear. For example, you don't see a Times piece on the missing front door at the Branch Davidian compound, a relic that would settle once and for all who shot first, the crazy apocalypse christers, or the adrenaline rushing jackboots. Magically, it just disappeared last seen being loaded on a FBI evidence truck according to eye witnesses. Nobody likes to hear it when the good guys do bad things.



another bald faced lie.

Americans l-o-v-e it when we hear about the good guys messing up.


----------



## Dante (Aug 11, 2010)

Dante said:


> one interesting fact: the tapes prove that in 1993, the US Government  under Clinton was watching and trying to capture and foil extremist Islamist plots against the USA.


----------



## eots (Aug 11, 2010)

Emad A. Salem is an FBI informant, who was a key witness in the trial of Ramzi Yousef, Abdul Hakim Murad, and Wali Khan Amin Shah, convicted in the World Trade Center Bombing of February 26, 1993.
After the bombing, Salem claimed that the FBI knew about the bombing plot, and agreed to foil it by supplying fake explosives to him. Salem taped his telephone conversations with FBI agents. Those tapes were provided to defense lawyers, although they were not used in the trial. In December 1993, James M. Fox, the head of the FBI's New York Office, denied that the FBI had any foreknowledge of the attacks.


An Egyptian army officer, Salem claimed to have fought as a sniper in the Yom Kippur War of 1973, but had habitually been caught telling lies about his past before.[1]
At the request of the FBI, Salem had befriended the group of plotters in 1991, meeting them at El Sayyid Nosair's trial. He had recently worked as a security guard at the Bergdof Goodman department store, and an engineer at a Best Western hotel in New York.

The below is a transcript from part of one of the recordings Emad A. Salem made of a telephone conversation he had with one of his FBI handlers, FBI Special Agent John Anticev (MP3: [1][2]):
FBI Special Agent John Anticev: But, uh, basically nothing has changed. I'm just telling you for my own sake that nothing, that this isn't a salary, that it's&#8212;you know. But you got paid regularly for good information. I mean the expenses were a little bit out of the ordinary and it was really questioned. Don't tell Nancy I told you this. [Nancy Floyd is another FBI Special Agent who worked with Emad A. Salem in his informant capacity.]
FBI undercover agent Emad A. Salem: Well, I have to tell her of course.
Anticev: Well then, if you have to, you have to.
Salem: Yeah, I mean because the lady was being honest and I was being honest and everything was submitted with a receipt and now it's questionable.
Anticev: It's not questionable, it's like a little out of the ordinary.
Salem: Okay. Alright. I don't think it was. If that's what you think guys, fine, but I don't think that because we was start already building the bomb which is went off in the World Trade Center. It was built by supervising supervision from the Bureau and the D.A. and we was all informed about it and we know that the bomb start to be built. By who? By your confidential informant. What a wonderful, great case!
Anticev: Well.
Salem: And then he put his head in the sand and said "Oh, no, no, that's not true, he is son of a bitch." [Deep breath.] Okay. It's built with a different way in another place and that's it.
Anticev: No, don't make any rash decisions. I'm just trying to be as honest with you as I can.
Salem: Of course, I appreciate that.
Anticev: And as far as the payments go, and everything like that, they're there. I guarantee you that they are there.

Salem also mentions in his testimony Operation Bojinka, a plot by the "Blind Sheikh" Omar Abdul-Rahman and his nephew, Ramzi Yousef, to, among other things, fly about 12 hijacked airplanes into prominent US buildings. They were subsequently convicted of "seditious conspiracy" in connection with the Bojinka Plot. Salem was placed in the Witness Protection Program
[edit]Bibliography

Categories: World Trade Center
Emad Salem - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Dante (Aug 11, 2010)

eots said:


> The below is a transcript from part of one of the recordings Emad A. Salem made of a telephone conversation he had with one of his FBI handlers, FBI Special Agent John Anticev (MP3: [1][2]):
> 
> FBI Special Agent John Anticev: But, uh, basically nothing has changed. I'm just telling you for my own sake that nothing, that this isn't a salary, that it's&#8212;you know. But you got paid regularly for good information. I mean the expenses were a little bit out of the ordinary and it was really questioned. Don't tell Nancy I told you this. [Nancy Floyd is another FBI Special Agent who worked with Emad A. Salem in his informant capacity.]


 mistakes get made. no government plot to blow up the WTC



The transcript quotes Mr. Salem as saying that he wanted to complain to F.B.I. headquarters in Washington about the bureau's failure to stop the bombing, but was dissuaded by an agent identified as John Anticev.

"He said, I don't think that the New York people would like the things out of the New York office to go to Washington, D.C.," Mr. Salem said Mr. Anticev had told him.

Another agent, identified as Nancy Floyd, does not dispute Mr. Salem's account, but rather, appears to agree with it, saying of the New York people: "Well, of course not, because they don't want to get their butts chewed."

An investigator close to the case who refused to be identified further said, *"We wish he would have saved the world," but called Mr. Salem's claims "figments of his imagination." *

now I'm thoroughly bored.


----------



## Dante (Aug 11, 2010)

Dante said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > Before you continue to laugh and make yourself look more naive than you already are I'd advise you that the FBI's complicity in supplying the materials and knowledge to make that weapon through their egyptian informant is a matter of public record because the informant, wisely taped the conversations he had with the federal bureau of intimidation and some of that information came out in the trial.
> ...



*Federal officials have acknowledged in the past that they dropped Mr. Salem as an informer sometime before the trade center bombing* over what they said was his reluctance to wear a body recorder, as well as other disagreements. They said he never provided detailed information of the attack in advance but that they began using his services again after the bombing and credited him with foiling the related but separate plot to bomb the United Nations, Holland and Lincoln tunnels and the Federal building housing the F.B.I. in Manhattan.


----------



## Dante (Aug 11, 2010)

Dante said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > one interesting fact: the tapes prove that in 1993, the US Government  under Clinton was watching and trying to capture and foil extremist Islamist plots against the USA.



hello?


----------



## eots (Aug 11, 2010)

Dante said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...



 I See ..They said it so you.. believe it..kinda like religion.. a faith based thing


----------



## Dante (Aug 11, 2010)

eots said:


> I See ..They said it so you.. believe it..kinda like religion.. a faith based thing



lacking a credible refutation, most sane and reasonable people will almost always side with the professionals in a court room and in a news story.  skepticism may be in order, but cynicism and paranoia are no rational substitute for skepticism. if you were merely skeptical you would be taken a bit more seriously.


----------



## eots (Aug 11, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7zT4m0MYjA]YouTube - &#x202a;Faulty Appeal to Authority&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Dante (Aug 11, 2010)

Dante said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > I See ..They said it so you.. believe it..kinda like religion.. a faith based thing
> ...



without doing so we have no standards and shared agreements, all we have is rampant paranoid dipshits running their mouths off.


----------



## eots (Aug 11, 2010)

Dante said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Sort of like an agreed upon reality for the good of all..someone to lead. someone to follow..even if it isn't true..yes I understand..


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 11, 2010)

You people really need to take Alex Jones with a grain of salt so to speak. There are many topics he is right about and then there are just as many that he takes out of context and spins a much bigger yarn than really exists.


----------



## eots (Aug 11, 2010)

Alex is a talk show host that does a very good job overall..no one is claiming anything more


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 11, 2010)

2Parties said:


> There is no conspiracy.  Just keep watching cable news, voting, and paying your taxes.  Be a good soldier, keep your mouth shut, and most importantly learn as little as possible about subjects that truly matter.



thats the logic of the official conspiracy theory apologists around here.thats for sure.the only thing you should change though is you should have said-Be a good boy and keep voting for the corrupt two party system we have.


----------



## blu (Aug 11, 2010)

alex jones in june 2001 specifically stated that planes would be used to attack buildings and that bin laden would be blamed for it. it was spot on


----------



## blu (Aug 11, 2010)

R.C. Christian said:


> Before you continue to laugh and make yourself look more naive than you already are I'd advise you that the FBI's complicity in supplying the materials and knowledge to make that weapon through their egyptian informant is a matter of public record because the informant, wisely taped the conversations he had with the federal bureau of intimidation and some of that information came out in the trial. The informant asked the FBI to substitute the contents of the bomb with a fake substance but they refused. So the 6 dead people from that 1,200 pound bomb in the back of that Ryder truck were a result of not only islamic tyranny, but at the very least some serious mistakes made by the U.S. vaunted FBI. This is old news.



indeed. the sheep still won't believe it though, hell they still believe the nsa's story about the gulf of tonkin


----------



## jillian (Aug 11, 2010)

Alex Jones knew about 9/11 in advance?!?!?!?1

That proves it... Alex Jones was responsible for 9/11!


----------



## Godboy (Aug 11, 2010)

blu said:


> alex jones in june 2001 specifically stated that planes would be used to attack buildings and that bin laden would be blamed for it. it was spot on



Link?


----------



## blu (Aug 11, 2010)

Godboy said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > alex jones in june 2001 specifically stated that planes would be used to attack buildings and that bin laden would be blamed for it. it was spot on
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8Hk1-BpXO8]YouTube - 9/11 CONSPIRACY: ALEX JONES PREDICTS 9/11 IN JULY 2001[/ame]


----------



## eots (Aug 11, 2010)

jillian said:


> Alex Jones knew about 9/11 in advance?!?!?!?1
> 
> That proves it... Alex Jones was responsible for 9/11!



All he did to reach this prediction was listen to the sourceS the government chose to ignore...and that should be disturbing..for if it had been any great secret surly they would of wanted to talk to the man that called it...so really your response is ..well..stupid


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 12, 2010)

eots said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Alex Jones knew about 9/11 in advance?!?!?!?1
> ...



as they always are.very well said.could not have said it better myself. as he shows in the video,he told everybody to phone into the white house knowing if they allow this to happen they will know who was REALLY behind the attacks.as always,the white house had no interest in hearing the reports of terrorist attacks.Jones has FBI agents who have said they will testify if called that Bush threatened them with arrest if they tried to stop the terrorist attacks.These FBI agents have put their lives on the line willing to testify about Bush threatening them with arrest if they tried to stop the terrorist attacks. How much more in denial can you OCTA'S be around here?


----------



## cad (Aug 12, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



so those fbi agents are sitting on this info, just waiting to be called to testify?  

tell me quick, i don't feel like watching a video, in your/alex jones opinion, who was really behind 9/11?


----------



## eots (Aug 12, 2010)

Some are indeed are waiting to be called to testify and I can provide the links if you like ...others quit the fbi in disgust and were hired to run security at......THE WTC....and started their first day of work on ?...you guessed it sept 11th where they.. died...and much like the _terrorist passport_..the body was found within days of the collapse...it reads like some cheap novel..


*3 Oct 2002 ... The Man Who Knew. As an FBI agent who specialized in counter-terrorism, John P. O'Neill*


frontline: the man who knew | PBS


----------



## cad (Aug 12, 2010)

ok, you seem like a good one to tell me.

who was really behind 9/11?

so the fbi agents quit in disgust, the government found out they were going to squeal, they kidnap them, make up a phony story that they're going to work security at WTC, then place the bodies there after the towers collapse?


----------



## eots (Aug 12, 2010)

cad said:


> ok, you seem like a good one to tell me.
> 
> who was really behind 9/11?
> 
> so the fbi agents quit in disgust, the government found out they were going to squeal,they kidnap them,* make up a phony story that they're going to work security at WTC, then place the bodies there after the towers collapse?*



is this supposed to be a question ?


----------



## eots (Aug 12, 2010)

cad said:


> ok, you seem like a good one to tell me.
> 
> who was really behind 9/11?
> 
> so the fbi agents quit in disgust, the government found out they were going to squeal,they* kidnap them make up a phony story that they're going to work security at WTC, then place the bodies there after the towers collapse?*



is this supposed to be a question ?


----------



## blu (Aug 12, 2010)

the passports stuff was hilarious. they talk about all the rubble and everything on the planes burning up but then they find passports of the people they want to frame in perfect condition


----------



## cad (Aug 12, 2010)

eots said:


> cad said:
> 
> 
> > ok, you seem like a good one to tell me.
> ...



yes, how did the fbi agents end up at the towers?


----------



## eots (Aug 12, 2010)

well you could read the pbs article...he was hired as head of security to replace a firm iwho had  Marvin Bush on its board of directors and whos security contract with the wtc had ended .they asked O'Neil to report to work on sept 11


----------



## cad (Aug 12, 2010)

so they guy knew al qaeda was going to take down the towers on 9/11 and decided to take a job working at the towers starting on 9/11?

(what does it matter who the previous security firm was?)


----------



## cad (Aug 12, 2010)

i don't feel like reading all the links on pbs article.

give me the brief synopsis

what did that fbi agent know?


----------



## eots (Aug 12, 2010)

that a terror attack on the wtc and similar high profile targets possible involving  hijacked aircraft was eminent


----------



## eots (Aug 12, 2010)

cad said:


> so they guy knew al qaeda was going to take down the towers on 9/11 and decided to take a job working at the towers starting on 9/11?
> 
> (what does it matter who the previous security firm was?)



No,,like many others including private citizens he was aware of operatives that appeared to be planning a terror attack involving hijacked planes and that the wtc was a likely target


----------



## eots (Aug 12, 2010)

*

Letter to Congress regarding the 9/11 Commission Report 9/13/04, signed by the following 25 military, intelligence, and law enforcement veterans*: National Security Whistleblowers Coalition 


"[W]e the undersigned wish to bring to the attention of the Congress and the people of the United States what we believe are serious shortcomings in the report and its recommendations. &#8230; 

Omission is one of the major flaws in the Commission&#8217;s report.  We are aware of significant issues and cases that were duly reported to the commission by those of us with direct knowledge, but somehow escaped attention. &#8230;	

The omission of such serious and applicable issues and information by itself renders the report flawed, and casts doubt on the validity of many of its recommendations. ... 

The Commission, with its incomplete report of "facts and circumstances", intentional avoidance of assigning accountability, and disregard for the knowledge, expertise and experience of those who actually do the job, has now set about pressuring our Congress and our nation to hastily implement all its recommendations. ... 

*We the undersigned, who have worked within various government agencies (FBI, CIA, FAA, DIA, Customs) responsible for national security and public safety, call upon you in Congress to include the voices of those with first-hand knowledge and expertise in the important issues at hand.  We stand ready to do our part*." National Security Whistleblowers Coalition


Edward J. Costello, Jr. &#8211; Former Special Agent, Counterterrorism, FBI.  Former Judge pro tem., Los Angeles, CA. 


John M. Cole &#8211; Former Intelligence Operations Specialist, in the FBI&#8217;s Counterintelligence Division.  In charge of FBI&#8217;s foreign intelligence investigations covering India, Pakistan and Afghanistan. 18-year FBI career. 


Mark Conrad, JD &#8211; Retired Agent in Charge, Internal Affairs, U.S. Customs, responsible for the internal integrity and security for areas encompassing nine states and two foreign locations.  Former Federal Sky Marshall.  27-year U.S. Customs career.  Currently Associate General Counsel, National Association of Federal Agents.  Assistant Professor of Criminal Justice at Troy University.


Rosemary N. Dew &#8211; Former Supervisory Special Agent, Counterterrorism and Counterintelligence, FBI.  Former member of The President's National Security Telecommunications Advisory Committee (NSTAC) and the Electronic Commerce/Cyber Crime Working Group. 13-year FBI career. 


Bogdan Dzakovic &#8211; Witness before the 9/11 Commission.  14-year Counter-terrorism expert in the Security Division of the Federal Aviation Administration.  Team Leader of the FAA's Red (Terrorism) Team, which conducted undercover tests on airport security through simulated terrorist attacks.  Former Team Leader in the Federal Air Marshal program.  Former Coast Guard officer.  (See also individual statement above.)


Sibel D. Edmonds &#8211; Witness before the 9/11 Commission.  Former Language Translation Specialist, performing translations for counterterrorism and counterintelligence operations, FBI.  (See also individual statement above.)


Steve Elson &#8211; Former Special Agent with the U.S. Navy and the FAA. Specialist in Counterterrorism, Intelligence, and Security.  Twenty-two years military experience, primarily in Naval Special Warfare and nine years Federal service with the FAA and DEA.  Retired Navy SEAL. (See also individual statement above.)


David Forbes &#8211; Former head of Thames Valley Police Fraud Squad, trained at New Scotland Yard.  Over 30 years experience in law enforcement, commercial and industrial security-related risk management, and service sector business management.  Currently Aviation, Logistics and Govt. Security Analyst, BoydForbes, Inc.


Melvin A. Goodman &#8211; Former Division Chief and Senior Analyst at the Office of Soviet Affairs, CIA,1966 - 1990.  Senior Analyst at the Bureau of Intelligence and Research, State Department, 1974 - 1976.  Professor of International Security at the National War College 1986 - 2004.  Currently Senior Fellow at the Center for International Policy and Adjunct Professor of International Relations at Johns Hopkins University. He is the author and co-author of five books on international relations. (See also individual statement above.)


Mark Graf &#8211; Former Security Supervisor, Planner, and Derivative Classifier, Department of Energy.  Former Chairman of the Rocky Flats (DOE) Physical Security Systems Working Group from 1990 through 1995.


Gilbert M. Graham &#8211; Retired Special Agent, Counterintelligence, FBI. 24-year FBI career. 


Diane Kleiman &#8211; Former Special Agent, US Customs.


Lt. Col. Karen U. Kwiatkowski, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Former Political-Military Affairs Officer in the Office of the Secretary of Defense. Also served on the staff of the Director of the National Security Agency. 20-year Air Force veteran.  (See also individual statement above.)


Lynne A. Larkin &#8211; Former CIA Operations Officer.  Served in several CIA foreign stations and in the CIA's counter-intelligence center helping chair a multi-agency task force and seminars on coordinating intelligence among intelligence and crime prevention agencies.


David MacMichael, PhD &#8211; Former Senior Estimates Officer with special responsibility for Western Hemisphere Affairs at the CIA's National Intelligence Council.  Former Captain, U.S. Marine Corps.


Raymond L. McGovern &#8211; Former Chairman, National Intelligence Estimates, CIA, responsible for preparing the President&#8217; Daily Brief (PDB) for Ronald Reagan and George H.W. Bush.  27-year CIA veteran. Former U.S. Army Intelligence Officer.  (See also individual statement above.)


Theodore J. Pahle &#8211; Former Senior Intelligence Officer with the Defense Intelligence Agency.  His 37-year intelligence career was exclusively as a HUMINT (Human Intelligence) operations officer with DIA, Office of Naval Intelligence and U.S. Army Intelligence.  He is a Middle East and Latin American operations specialist.  Today, he continues to support the HUMINT effort as a contract instructor.


Behrooz Sarshar &#8211; Retired Language Translation Specialist, performing Farsi translations for counterterrorism and counterintelligence operations dealing with Iran and Afghanistan, FBI.


Brian F. Sullivan &#8211; Retired Special Agent and Risk Management Specialist, FAA.  Retired Lieutenant Colonel, Military Police.


Commander Larry J. Tortorich, U.S. Navy (ret) &#8211; Former Deputy Program Manager for Logistics &#8211; Tomahawk Cruise Missiles.  24-year Navy career in the fields of aviation and counterterrorism.  Two years as a federal employee with DHS/TSA in the fields of security and counterterrorism.  


Jane A. Turner &#8211; Retired Special Agent, FBI.  24-year FBI career. 


John B. Vincent &#8211; Retired Special Agent, Counterterrorism, FBI.  27-year FBI career.


Fred Whitehurst, JD, PhD &#8211; Retired Supervisory Special Agent / Laboratory Forensic Examiner, FBI.  16-year FBI career.  Former U.S. Army Intelligence Officer. 


Col. Ann Wright, U.S. Army (ret) &#8211; Retired Army officer and former U.S. Diplomat.  Served 13 years on active duty with the U.S. Army and 16 years in the U.S. Army Reserves.  She was a member of the International law team in Operation Urgent Fury in Grenada and served in Panama and Somalia.  She joined the Foreign Service in 1987 and served as Deputy Chief of Mission of U.S. Embassies in Sierra Leone, Micronesia and Afghanistan.  She helped reopen the US Embassy in Kabul in December, 2001.  One of three U.S. State Department officials to publicly resign in direct protest of the invasion of Iraq in March, 2003.  (See also individual statement above.)


Matthew J. Zipoli &#8211; Special Response Team (SRT) Officer, DOE.   Vice President, Security Police Officer's Association, Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory	
Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## cad (Aug 12, 2010)

so why would he take a job at wtc if he knew it was a likely target?

so you believe the government did not plan 9/11, they just had a pretty good idea it was going to happen and didn't do anything to stop it.  this was, i suppose, going to enable them to start wars?


----------



## eots (Aug 12, 2010)

cad said:


> so why would he take a job at wtc if he knew it was a likely target?
> 
> So you believe the government did not plan 9/11, they just had a pretty good idea it was going to happen and didn't do anything to stop it.  This was, i suppose, going to enable them to start wars?



why do soldiers go to war..why do firefighters fight fires


----------



## cad (Aug 12, 2010)

so he specifically sought out the security position at the WTC because he wanted to be there to defend it?  that's a brave guy.

do you believe the government knew about it and just did nothing to stop it?  how far up did it go?

was it a plane or a missle that struck the pentagon?

what happened to the plane that was "brought down" by the passengers?

i'm not trying to be a douche here, i think this is fascinating and would really enjoy getting responses from someone who has a different perspective than mine.  if you don't mind indulging me a bit...


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 13, 2010)

"Don't know about you, but all this who-knew-what-when pre-9/11 stuff is mighty confusing."

This is the first sentence in Bernard Weiner's The Bush 9/11 Scandal for Dummies article that appeared on CounterPunch June 1, 2002.

When this article was first posted Bush and Cheney were still fighting against any commission of inquiry and beseeching Congressional leaders NOT to investigate the pre-9/11 period

Maybe the most revealing individual bit of information Weiner produces is "...the US...may well have broken bin Laden's encryption code; for example, the US knew that he told his mother on September 9: 'In two days you're going to hear big news, and you're not going to hear from me for a while.'"

The author also offers a shorthand scenario of what he refers to as the HardRight's long term prescription for power beginning with Clinton's re-election in '96.

Once again, the first question to decide is whether or not an independent investigation with subpoena power and public testimony under oath is in this country's best interest?


----------



## eots (Aug 13, 2010)

cad said:


> so he specifically sought out the security position at the WTC because he wanted to be there to defend it?  that's a brave guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Douger (Aug 13, 2010)

I was bringing a truckload of motorcycle parts back from Atlanta that morning.
I walked into a gas station in YeeHaw Junction Floridastan and watched the towers fall 10 or 15 times.
I looked around at all the slack jawed rednecks, said " looks like the CIA has been busy this morning", and walked out the door.


----------



## cad (Aug 13, 2010)

so who was originally behind it?  

when did they get wind of the plot, how did they aid it?

how many planes were actually hijacked?

why make up the story about a plane flying in to the pentagon?  what happened to that plane if it didn't hit the pentagon?

why the need to take down the plane over pennsylvania and not take credit for it?  i think the vast majority of americans, after seeing the towers collapse, who have been behind the decision to shoot the plane down and save the lives of whoever was the real target.  

why did we allow it to happen?  as an excuse for war in middle east?


----------



## cad (Aug 13, 2010)

Douger said:


> I was bringing a truckload of motorcycle parts back from Atlanta that morning.
> I walked into a gas station in YeeHaw Junction Floridastan and watched the towers fall 10 or 15 times.
> I looked around at all the slack jawed rednecks, said " looks like the CIA has been busy this morning", and walked out the door.



you're witty.


----------



## eots (Aug 13, 2010)

cad said:


> so who was originally behind it?
> 
> when did they get wind of the plot, how did they aid it?
> 
> ...



I dont know why dont we have a real investigation under the terms of the patriots question 9/11 petition and find out ?


----------



## eots (Aug 13, 2010)

cad said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > I was bringing a truckload of motorcycle parts back from Atlanta that morning.
> ...



really I watched it with a couple of men that worked a lifetime in military intelligence and they called *bullshit !* I thought for sometime they were a couple of jaded crazy ol koots....but I was wrong


----------



## cad (Aug 13, 2010)

eots said:


> cad said:
> 
> 
> > so who was originally behind it?
> ...



come on, that's a copuut.  i know you don't KNOW why.  what's your opinion?


----------



## eots (Aug 13, 2010)

cad said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > cad said:
> ...


----------



## Godboy (Aug 14, 2010)

blu said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...



What are you fucking retarded? He never once says that terrorists will use planes to bow up buildings. He mentions blowing up the world trade center, because it had already been attemtped before, then he talks about blowing up planes which has been done a million times before. but he never says they will blow up buildigns using planes.

You lying fuckers are always creating wild fantasies out of nothing.


----------



## cad (Aug 14, 2010)

eots said:


> cad said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


----------



## eots (Aug 14, 2010)

*Capt. Daniel Davis, U.S. Army  Former U.S. Army Air Defense Officer and NORAD Tac Directo*r.  Decorated with the Bronze Star and the Soldiers Medal for bravery under fire and the Purple Heart for injuries sustained in Viet Nam.  Also served in the Army Air Defense Command as Nike Missile Battery Control Officer for the Chicago-Milwaukee Defense Area.  Founder and former CEO of Turbine Technology Services Corp., a turbine (jet engine) services and maintenance company (15 years).  Former Senior Manager at General Electric Turbine (jet) Engine Division (15 years).  Private pilot.


Statement to this website 3/23/07: "As a former General Electric Turbine engineering specialist and manager and then CEO of a turbine engineering company, I can guarantee that none of the high tech, high temperature alloy engines on any of the four planes that crashed on 9/11 would be completely destroyed, burned, shattered or melted in any crash or fire.  Wrecked, yes, but not destroyed.  Where are all of those engines, particularly at the Pentagon?  If jet powered aircraft crashed on 9/11, those engines, plus wings and tail assembly, would be there. 

Additionally,*n my experience as an officer in NORAD as a Tactical Director for the Chicago-Milwaukee Air Defense and as a current private pilot, there is no way that an aircraft on instrument flight plans (all commercial flights are IFR) would not be intercepted when they deviate from their flight plan, turn off their transponders, or stop communication with Air Traffic Control.  No way!* i  With very bad luck, perhaps one could slip by, but no there's no way all four of them could! 

Finally, going over the hill and highway and crashing into the Pentagon right at the wall/ground interface is nearly impossible for even a small slow single engine airplane and no way for a 757. Maybe the best pilot in the world could accomplish that but not these unskilled "terrorists". 
*
Attempts to obscure facts by calling them a "Conspiracy Theory" does not change the truth.  It seems, "Something is rotten in the State.*"


Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## cad (Aug 14, 2010)

ok, so now planes didn't hit the towers or the pentagon?  it was missiles i suppose?

did the flights even exist?

if they did, what happened to them?

how does this tie in to the terrorist theory?  you said we knew about terrorists and didn't detain them.  how do they fit in to the missile theory?


----------



## eots (Aug 15, 2010)

where did anyone one say planes did not hit the towers ????


----------



## cad (Aug 15, 2010)

eots said:


> where did anyone one say planes did not hit the towers ????



Statement to this website 3/23/07: "As a former General Electric Turbine engineering specialist and manager and then CEO of a turbine engineering company, I can guarantee that none of the high tech, high temperature alloy engines on any of the four planes that crashed on 9/11 would be completely destroyed, burned, shattered or melted in any crash or fire. Wrecked, yes, but not destroyed. Where are all of those engines, particularly at the Pentagon? If jet powered aircraft crashed on 9/11, those engines, plus wings and tail assembly, would be there. 

what else is he implying by that statement?


----------



## eots (Aug 15, 2010)

as many experts do he questions what hit the pentagon ..but your question to me where what were NORADS failures

Commanding General of U.S. Army Intelligence and Security Command, 1981 - 1984.  Also commanded the U.S. Army&#8217;s Electronic Research and Development Command and the U.S. Army&#8217;s Intelligence School and Center. Former head of Imagery Interpretation for Scientific and Technical Intelligence. 32-year Army career.
Member, Military Intelligence Hall of Fame.
Video interview 6/28/09: 

General Stubblebine: I am Major General Albert Stubblebine. I am retired Army Major-General. In my last assignment -- my last command -- I was responsible for all of the Army's strategic intelligence forces around the world. I had responsibility for the Signals Intelligence, Photo Intelligence, Counter Intelligence, Human Intelligence. They all belonged to me, in my last assignment. &#8230; 

I was supposed to find out what the enemy was doing, before the enemy did it so that we could take action against the enemy. That's Intelligence, OK, before the fact. So, we always -- always -- rely not on a single piece of data, before we make a statement, but on multiple and the more pieces of data that you have that correlate, the better you know exactly what is going on. &#8230; 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daNr_TrBw6E]YouTube - General of all American Intelligence: 911 was a fraud![/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 15, 2010)

Alex Jones thinks the next false flag operation will be a staged assassination attempt on Obama. I'm not necessarily agreeing with him, just posting it for your conspiracy video pleasure.

[youtube]hh93qrLc4o8[/youtube]


----------



## cad (Aug 15, 2010)

i'm having trouble following

the video is about a guy who doesn't believe a plane hit the pentagon.  
the paragraph about NORAD seems to say there is not way 4 planes could have been hijacked without being intercepted.
you also said we aided the terrorists by not detaining them once we knew what they were up to.

so we aid them by letting them hijack the planes , aid them by not shooting them down (well,we do shoot down one of them) but then again what about flight 77?  if a plane didn't hit thepentagon, like your video suggests, what happened to the flight?  

again, what were we trying to cover up at pentagon that we needed to hit it with a missile?


----------



## eots (Aug 15, 2010)

cad said:


> i'm having trouble following
> 
> the video is about a guy who doesn't believe a plane hit the pentagon.
> The paragraph about norad seems to say there is not way 4 planes could have been hijacked without being intercepted.
> ...




as the general said  along with many other top level military experts ...what hit the pentagon is the question..as the evidence
is not consistent with that of a commercial airliner


----------



## cad (Aug 15, 2010)

so answer my questions, because it doesn't add up.

the one post from the GE engineer seems to suggest that if a plane hit even the towers, there would be evidence that hasn't been found.  say something like that, and it makes me believe he's suggesting planes didn't hit the towers.

and its obvious you're suggesting planes didn't hit the pentagon.

how does that fit in with your suggestions that the government aided the terrorists by not detaining them?  why did we hit the pentagon?  what happened to flight 77?  

if the goal (as you say) was to get us in to war and pass shit like the patriot act, why interfere with the attack? if we knew they were going to use planes as weapons, why not just let them?  why shoot down the flight over pennsylvania, or why the need to shoot a missile in to the pentagon and make the flight disappear somehow?  

can you help me tie up some of these loose ends?


----------



## eots (Aug 16, 2010)

no but a real investigation would..I believe the in the case of flight 93 the shoot down occurred because it could no longer be delayed or had gone off target...but to me these are not the most relevant questions ...the relevant questions are what is the evidence to support the official conspiracy theory and what is being covered up


----------



## cad (Aug 16, 2010)

do you believe that 19 men hijacked 4 planes on 9/11?


----------



## eots (Aug 16, 2010)

cad said:


> do you believe that 19 men hijacked 4 planes on 9/11?



I dont know...it appears some number of people took control of 4 commercial aircraft that day


----------



## cad (Aug 16, 2010)

eots said:


> cad said:
> 
> 
> > do you believe that 19 men hijacked 4 planes on 9/11?
> ...



okay, this is what doesn't make sense to me.

if the goal of some group of people in the government was to have the american people so scared by the events of 9/11 they would support wars in the middle east and stand by as the government took over their civil liberties...

why not just let the terrorist give it their best shot on their own?

the fact that terrorists could hijack four planes and crash them anywhere in lower manhattan and near the pentagon (let alone where the 4th plane was headed) would have been enough to scare the shit ot a lot of americans.  if the planes did hit the towers, why the need for explosives (as some claim there were)  can't you argue that if seeing two burnt out towers hovering over the manhattan skyline would be just as devastating as watching them fall, it would be prettty close.  who could go back to work in them knowing thousands of people died above you?

it just seems like whoever was involved in the government was risking an awful lot (how many people would have to be involved in a coverup of that nature?) to gain relatively little.


----------



## eots (Aug 17, 2010)

cad said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > cad said:
> ...


----------



## cad (Aug 17, 2010)

eots said:


> cad said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 17, 2010)

Instead of asking all these questions cad,why dont you watch these 65 videos here like one every day or so? Most of your answers to your questions can be found by doing that.
Canada 9/11 Truth - Video Library

I can always find out who is REALLY interested in the truth or not from these videos.The OCTA'S here always make up excuses not to take me up on my challenge to watch those videos and tell me whats wrong with them,why they dont debunk the official story.They never will even watch even one of them.Thats HARDLY the way to debate.I "always" watch a video anytime someone challanges me to because thats the proper way to debate.they wont say whats wrong with them because they know they cant refute them. also you should read the book DEBUNKING THE 9/11 DEBUNKING,an answer to popular mechanics and other defenders of the official conspiracy theory.ANOTHER challenge the OCTAS around here always refuse to take me up on. I dont answer questions anymore myself because I have never once found anyone on the net  cross over and became convinced it was an inside job and like i said,if they were REALLY interested in the truth,then they would watch those videos.

In real life its a different story,I tell people the facts of the case and they see those videos and they immediately see it was an inside job.Till I see people crossing over on the net and become convinced I stay away from answering their questions because they just come up with more excuses to try and convince themselves it wasnt an inside job.

oh and yes some of those people would have perished in the towers above from the jet impact,not all of them would have gotten out of course,the fires were oxygen starved emitting black smoke, so yes the fires were hardly hot enough to even weaken steel. other skycrapers have burned for HOURS in the past before 9/11 and were lit up like a torch and they did not collapse.The towers were not even close to being lit up like a torch as the photos prove.some of the people above probably thought they could not get past the fires and the firemen would be too late and thats why they jumped but without the explosives going off,there wouldnt have been anywhere near the amount of 3000 plus dying that day.


----------



## cad (Aug 17, 2010)

how many different theories do these 65 videos put forth?
is there only one?

just give me a brief, one paragraph rundown, and i will watch some of your videos.  just answer a few of my questions, (which should take about two minutes) and i'll watch your videos.

who was the original planner of 9/11?  when were the plans started?
were any planes hijacked by islamic terrorists?
what hit the WTC/pentagon, was the 4th plane shot down? were the towers demolished by explosives?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 17, 2010)

cad said:


> how many different theories do these 65 videos put forth?
> is there only one?
> 
> just give me a brief, one paragraph rundown, and i will watch some of your videos.  just answer a few of my questions, (which should take about two minutes) and i'll watch your videos.
> ...



yes there is only one.They all say the same thing that it was an inside job.In the "Plane insite" video, I think it gives good evidence that it was a remote controlled aircraft drone that hit the towers.Some people say thats absurd, but thats because they dont know the capabilitys of what the government can do or are aware that pilots have said it could only be a military drone because when you look at the underbelly of the plane hitting tower,it has something attached to the bottom of its underside and pilots have said commercial airliners dont have anything like that attached to the bottom of them. the first video to start out watching in the beginning I always tell beginners is 9/11 mysteries,then in plane site,and then go from there.you going to be an OCTA and believe the government and media,or expert pilots?


as far as the original planner of 9/11? It wasnt Bush or Clinton,it was the Rothchilds.Them and the Rockefellers are who is mainly behind events like this.They were behind The Kennedy assassination as well.The president is just a puppet.Clinton and Bush are buddies so Clinton was just taking orders from Bush sr when they tried in 93 but failed and so was Bush jr.Bush sr takes his orders from the Rockefellers and Rothchilds,they are always behind major tragedys like these.

No none of the planes were highjacked by Islamic terrorists,they have never proven any of that.

It was a military Drone aircraft that hit the world trade center towers.as to what happened to the original flights,we dont know,thats why there needs to be a new investigation.a REAL investigation.we'll never know till then.and it was obviously a missile that hit the pentagon fired by a drone aircraft. Yes we know that the fourth plane was shot down because the crash was inconsistant with a plane crash with debris scattered over 8 miles long and there was  no evidence from an airliner crashing in that big hole they said where it crashed.Terral has proved that in at least a couple of his threads he has made.

and finally,uh yeah,its a known fact now that explosoves brought the towers down. oh and just so you know,its a known fact also  that Cheney and Bush profited major big time from the attacks.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 17, 2010)

Dante said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > This is something I posted over on malcontents good thread I thought needs to be posted here as well since the OCTA'S like Tom Clancy wont watch the video.
> ...



the problem with Dante's fairy tales is that it was all over the mainstream media news broadcasts showing a top ranking General stating that Clinton told him and the army to lay off Bin Laden and not go after him and its also a well known fact that two different countries offered to extradict him but Clinton had no interest.Danta falls for fairy tales all the time like that Oswald killed Kennedy so he will believe ANYTHING thats told  to him and like all OCTA'S ignore the evidence I presented to him.Dante is also an idiot in the fact that he believes what Richard Clarke tells him since Clarke is part of the coverup as well. He cant get around what that general said on live tv when Clinton was president.

Danta like all OCTA'S do all the time,show how dense he is by automatically assuming because someone in the government told him it happened  this way,its automatically true and ignores what a general said on national tv.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 17, 2010)

Dante said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > I always find it funny of the 9/11 official conspiracy theory apologists around here that defend the official version to no end, how they ignore the fact that Alex Jones knew
> ...




yeah thats because your too afraid of the truth about government conspiracys and like all OCTA'Syou have the logic because the government and media said it happened this way,that makes it automatically true.doesnt matter to you OCTA's what the experts in their fields say,only what THOSE officials say.that logic is priceless!!!!

Funny how the corporate controlled media never investigates REAL news,they consider O.J SIMPSON to be so much important news that it needs to be on the front pages of newspapers for an entire year,yet a news item like that gets buried and ignored by the corporate controlled owned media.Gee, what great news reporting we have here in the states. a REAL investigative news source would have covered O.J SIMPSON for ONE day and put him on the back cover and that would have been it and the FBI funding Salem to build the bomb should have been on the front pages of the newspapers for years.Instead it was the other way around.its so nice to know we have such great journalists out there who consider O.J.SIMPSON to be front page news worthy but the FBI funding Salem to be news only worth mentioning briefly and ignored after that.That so much makes me feel good about our media here.


----------



## cad (Aug 17, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> cad said:
> 
> 
> > how many different theories do these 65 videos put forth?
> ...



so two of the richest families in the world get together (is this iluminati?) and say, we're both worth hundreds of billions, but we need to make more money.  let's plan an attack on the US and blame it on islamic terrorists.  that way we can bring the US in to war and make even more money.  the president and VP will go along with this because they will both make money.  

how much were the rothchilds and rockefellers worth in 2001?  how much in 2008?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 17, 2010)

eots said:


> FBI'S TIPSTER SAID HE BUILT BOMB IN N.Y.
> 
> The government informant in the alleged conspiracy to blow up New York City landmarks has said he built the deadly bomb that was detonated in February at the World Trade Center, tape transcripts show.
> The tapes were *recorded secretly by the informant*, former Egyptian army officer Emad Salem, during conversations with FBI agent John Anticev.Speaking with the agent about his expenses last April, Salem defended the costs by saying they were *pushed higher by the building of the bomb.
> ...



as usual,Dante gets OWNED major big time but is too scared to admit it of course.


----------



## cad (Aug 17, 2010)

and i'm having a hard time following.  on the one hand you're saying clinton/bush went out of their way to protect bin laden and bush did nothing about the warnings of terrorist attacks in his first 9 months.

but then you say there were no hijackers.  

so you're saying there were hijackers on 9/11, the US government knew about them, and as soon as their flights took off, the government somehow managed to make them disappear and fly drones in to the towers and shoot missiles in to the pentagon, and jsut for the hell of it, they shot down an actual plane over pennsylvania?

on a side not, did the rothchilds and rockefellers determine the supreme court's ruling on the bush/gore recount?


----------



## eots (Aug 17, 2010)

cad said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > cad said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 19, 2010)

Further proof that Clinton and Bush have been long time friends and pals.Matter of fact Barbara Bush is even on record saying Clinton is like a second son to her.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORM75G-Jby4]YouTube - The Best Of Friends[/ame]


----------



## cad (Aug 19, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Further proof that Clinton and Bush have been long time friends and pals.Matter of fact Barbara Bush is even on record saying Clinton is like a second son to her.
> 
> YouTube - The Best Of Friends



that's it, the missing link.

obviously the us government was behind 9/11.  barbara bush said clinton is like a son to her.  it all falls in to place now...

don't forget, they both have jewish lawyers....


----------



## eots (Aug 19, 2010)

cad said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Further proof that Clinton and Bush have been long time friends and pals.Matter of fact Barbara Bush is even on record saying Clinton is like a second son to her.
> ...



well it certainly does not exclude the possibility does it...just as your answer does nothing to recognize the profits made from 9/11


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 19, 2010)

cad said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Further proof that Clinton and Bush have been long time friends and pals.Matter of fact Barbara Bush is even on record saying Clinton is like a second son to her.
> ...



that ignorant comment of yours just shows that like all OCTA'S,your afraid of the truth and dont want to look at those videos.You lied,you said you would watch those videos but i have not heard one comment from you on them yet.

also you better take a look at this link below.

The Mena Arkansas Reagan, Bush, Clinton, Drug Connection his bodyguard L.D Brown a state trooper of arkansas as well testified under oath before an arkansas state jury when he found out he was smuggling in drugs into arkansas and clinton knew about it,when he approached clinton,clinton said-Hey my buddy Bush knows all about it.Brown backs up everyone of Reeds statements.Better take a look at this video as well.so far you seem scared to do that though as is typical of the OCTA'S around here.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3Vy3Ov4A9g&p=7CA01168FD9F0F0E&playnext=1&index=6[/ame]


----------



## cad (Aug 19, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> cad said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



okay, so i wasted 3 minutes of my life by watching a bunch of pictures of george bush and bill clinton holding hands.  AND?????  was that a klan rally?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 19, 2010)

you obviously didnt read that link I posted or watch that 1 hour video and you dodged my challenge to look at even one of those 47 canada wants the truth videos which you said you would look at.you lied or even read what I just said about L.D Brown or Terrys Reeds lawsuit against clinton which as i said before,somehow that wasnt something the media wanted to ver and put on the front pages of newspapers,they only seemed interested in O.J.Simpson. really  if your not even going to look at links or watch these videos we give you,there is no point in going any further.


----------



## cad (Aug 19, 2010)

you know what, i did lie.  i said i was goiung to watch the videos adn i didn't.  i passed out.  maybe i will some day, maybe not.  can you at least assurfe me that they are more relevant than the video about the native americans that were sterilized by the church (but there was no  mention of the church inhte video) or that clinton/bush collage of photos (spliced wiht a klan rally?).  i hope all 47 videos aren't like that.  

but i guess until then i'll just have to live my life in ignorant bliss, thinking islamic terrorists were behind 9/11, and you can sleep well knowing that in reality it was all the jews fault.  

you're not really mel gibson, are you?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 16, 2010)

well since soooooooo many people want to talk about 9/11 now and so many 9/11 threads are being made by so many different people,might as well bring this one back.


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 16, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> well since soooooooo many people want to talk about 9/11 now and so many 9/11 threads are being made by so many different people,might as well bring this one back.



Yeah, I especially like the part where you got your ass handed to you ny toro.

xfiles a documentary, lmao - too funny!!!!

Oh wait, you believe that don't you?


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 17, 2010)

cad said:


> so he specifically sought out the security position at the WTC because he wanted to be there to defend it?  that's a brave guy.
> 
> do you believe the government knew about it and just did nothing to stop it?  how far up did it go?
> 
> ...


 There is a ton of information on the counter view of what happened on 9-11. If you are serious about learning what those views and opinions are you have to start looking it up and watching the videos and reading the links. You gotta do your own research.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 17, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> cad said:
> 
> 
> > so he specifically sought out the security position at the WTC because he wanted to be there to defend it?  that's a brave guy.
> ...




very true.a great place to start would be to read the book DEBUNKING THE 9/11 DEBUNKING with the appropriate subtitle-an answer to popular mechanics and other defenders of the official conspiracy theory. its appropriate because thats all their version is is a conspiracy THEROY.Griffin unlike the commission,didnt have ommissions or distortions in his book or ignore evidence,facts and witness testimonys,he actually interviewed demoltion experts who said those towers came down from explosives.the commissions didnt do ANY of that.


----------



## Liability (Nov 17, 2010)

9/11 Rimjob cannot keep track of all of his inconsistent loopy conspiracy theories.

It's one thing to harbor a conspiracy theory.  Some people do engage in conspiracies, after all.

It's another thing to jump on any and all conceivable conspiracy theories in order to attack the official account of an event like the  9/11/2001 attacks.


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 17, 2010)

Liability said:


> 9/11 Rimjob cannot keep track of all of his inconsistent loopy conspiracy theories.
> 
> It's one thing to harbor a conspiracy theory.  Some people do engage in conspiracies, after all.
> 
> It's another thing to jump on any and all conceivable conspiracy theories in order to attack the official account of an event like the  9/11/2001 attacks.



Have you ever seen rimjob post a coherent theory? I will state for the record I  have not. I have only seen his posts where he(she....it?) ridicules someone, or the other variety, where he applauds the most hairbrained poorly presented bull shit.

Both examples of his talent can be seen in this very thread!


Hows it been going Liability?


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 17, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > cad said:
> ...


YOU WIN, you stupid fuck for running more letters together than ANY OTHER AMERICAN, you uneducated shit stain.


----------



## eots (Nov 17, 2010)

Obamerican said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



This coming from someone who uses smiley's , all caps and profanity all in one sentence and does not even know the basics of the official theory he claims to support


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 18, 2010)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



the five year kid does more damage to the 9/11 official conspiracy theory apologists with his posts than anything else.He makes Ditzcon look like a mature poster and thats saying an awful lot..


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 18, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 Rimjob cannot keep track of all of his inconsistent loopy conspiracy theories.
> ...



as always slackass,you two disinformation agents can only make pathetic personal attacks when you cant refute the evidence or facts as this video of jones lays out.as always,you run away with your tail between your legs making personal attacks instead of trying to refute the evidence in this video.typical ploy from a psyche op agent. LIARABILTY is having fun making an idiot out of himself as well as you are slackass.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 18, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...


You know I'm starting to think this disinfo agent stuff is true? How else to explain the remarks and stupid replies in the face of obvious facts that are garnered from credible sources, links and respected scholars etc ? But if they are disinfo people, what a lowlife job they have, but hey..in their eyes it's better then taking donations in exchange for pencils at a freeway entrance, or selling blowjobs on a corner. But what they don't realize is that even t_hose _ occupations are more respectful then being treasonous scumbags to your country.


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 18, 2010)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/142540-my-letter-to-alex-jones.html


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 18, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Yeah I ran away to real life where I spent the day cutting wood and fishing.
The good news is I am having very fresh trout for dinner!


----------



## Toro (Nov 18, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Yeah, that's RIGHT Liarbility and Slackass!  You should be trying to prove that the murderers Bush and Cheney are guilty rather than "worrying about little things, like your children!"


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 18, 2010)

Toro said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...



I wish rimjob and agent chri$$y had not reproduced..........oh well, in a perfect world.


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 18, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...



Tell the truth, point blank- do you sell blowjobs on the corner?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 19, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...



they always expose themselves as agents by constantly coming here blatantly ignoring evidence,facts and witness testimonys posting all kinds of propaganda to try and save face in their posts which slackass and LIAR ability have demonstrated countless numbers of times both in 9/11 discussions and kennedy assassination discussions as well.the ones that you can tell are just Bush dupes in denial and afraid of the truth,when presented with evidence and facts that refute the official version,they leave and dont come back to post cause they know they cant refute it.these posters would not keep coming back to get their asses handed to them on a platter everyday like they do if they werent getting paid for it.they would never do it for free.

 That poster Cad,he for one,isnt an agent.He is just a Bush dupe afraid of the truth and in denial,thats why he hasnt come back to the conspiracy section since long ago on this thread because he could not refute anything and knows it. People like him that are not agents,dont keep coming back constantly such as slackass does all the time and keep posting.He doesnt care what we think,so he left.Agent slackass is willing to sell his humanity down the drain for money.He will regret it in the future  in a major way as well Liar- ability will . you've heard the old saying what goes around,comes around.These evil agents are participating in this coverup and creating a bad cause,they will experince a bad cause in the future in a major bad way and will regret what they did big time down the road.


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 19, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Sorry rimmie, I really don't have a lot of interest in money. Now if you have some prime horseflesh, say Mexican Quarters, my soul may be in danger.

You must have seen my posts by now that I have not been Paid, surely you've seen my letter to Alex Jones.....

http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/142540-my-letter-to-alex-jones.html



Yeah, I want to get paid, I deserve it for dealing with the wall of dumbassery  that flows from you and your ilk.

But then I will just spend the money on horses, the price is great right now and can't go anywhere but up......


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 19, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/142540-my-letter-to-alex-jones.html



if he even bothers to read it, he will notice whatever ramblings and propaganda you post in it immediately and will stop reading it after the first few sentences in it. since you are a proven liar about bill cooper and you know perfectly well he was murdered for exposing the truth about 9/11 which Jones credits him for waking HIM up to the truth on 9/11. He got the information from Cooper after cooper exposed the truth behind it all.

as always you lie in the first few posts saying you believe the official version,no telling how many hundreds of other lies you told in your propaganda piece that he will never read after your first paragraph.YOU ar the ones with delusional rantings and you have NEVER countered anything on 9/11 agent as we both know.you need to look in the mirror when calling someone a moron.


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 19, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/142540-my-letter-to-alex-jones.html
> ...



I invite your sorry ass to Eagar Arizona, once again, to meet and speak with people who knew Bill Cooper, law enforcement personell that were involved with the case, and witnesses to the final end of dumbass drunken Bill Cooper.

I know your afraid to come, but I invite you again to show up and talk to these people yourself dumbass.

As far as Alex Jones, I don't know if he will answer. At best he will pay me to stop pestering him with emails. I sent the one at that link about 11 times yesterday. I intend to get to the bottom of this 'getting paid' thing. If there is pay to be had, then I deserve it!


----------



## saiweril (Nov 19, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex Jones knew 9/11 was going to happen saying it was going to happen two months before it actually did happen.


That's quite the coincidence.  Interesting how there were soooooo many coincidences surrounding 9/11.  You have to be a hardcore coincidence theorist to believe 9/11 wasn't an inside job.


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 19, 2010)

saiweril said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Alex Jones knew 9/11 was going to happen saying it was going to happen two months before it actually did happen.
> ...



That is quite the coincidence, maybe since he knew about so far in advance, just maybe Alex Jones is responsible for 911.


Just sayin'


----------



## candycorn (Nov 19, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> saiweril said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



He definitely profited more than just about anybody else.  Easy to connect the dots.


----------



## Toro (Nov 19, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> saiweril said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Who has benefited more from 9/11 than Alex Jones?

He's made billions and billions of dollars since...


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 19, 2010)

Toro said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > saiweril said:
> ...



That's what I'm thinking. You read my letter demanding payment from him? Maybe I will crack the case and he will have to pony up for the entire tab!


----------



## Hollybaere (Nov 19, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> That's what I'm thinking. You read my letter demanding payment from him? Maybe I will crack the case and he will have to pony up for the entire tab!



Yea sure, Slacky.

Alex Jones is a SHILL. If you have someone giving  98% of the truth, there is still 2% he is not telling. And that is where the shit lies.

Of course he knew ahead, he just will never say WHO is actually responsible. Trust me, he is not the only one who knew ahead either.


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 19, 2010)

Hollybaere said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > That's what I'm thinking. You read my letter demanding payment from him? Maybe I will crack the case and he will have to pony up for the entire tab!
> ...



So....yawn.....present your case.


----------



## Hollybaere (Nov 20, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> So....yawn.....present your case.



Uh.........I believe the "case" has been presented in many of the already started threads in this section.  All you have to do is click on the links and watch the videos. (Which I know you have not bothered to do.)

As a disinformation artist your "job" is to tie us up with all kinds of crap, while proving nothing on what you claim. 

Crawl back into the hole from where you came, please. Thank you.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 20, 2010)

Hollybaere said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > So....yawn.....present your case.
> ...


\
God damn you guys are all the same.  You tell anybody who doesn't believe you to watch videos...only so you can weasel out of it and say, "Well, I don't agree with EVERYTHING in the video".  You're full of shit and you know it.

Write down what YOU think happened.  Shouldn't be that hard.  People have been doing it for 2,000 years.  Yet you can't.  I'm guessing you are just illiterate or stupid or mentally defunct.  Whats the matter..you can't convey an idea?  Poor loser.  GFY bitch.


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 20, 2010)

Hollybaere said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > So....yawn.....present your case.
> ...



I see you just crawled back into your ass. Present your case, nevermind the dumbass videos. Present your case in your words, if your able.
personally i don't think you are able.


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 20, 2010)

It's time for "Guess the twoofer";

"you bushdupes won't address the excellent facts laid by the op. No you just run awaty and coveryour ears and be bush dupes"


Who am i?


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 20, 2010)

Hollybaere said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > So....yawn.....present your case.
> ...



It is hard to believe you are smart enough to have your own opinion when you write dumbass shit like this, and i point out there is not evidence in the post it came form, just a dumbass who likes to hear themselves speak.

"Adam Gadahan is neither a traitor or a Muslim. He is a Jew masquerading as a Muslim who has already been exposed. His pronouncements come from Israel rather than anything from Islam or Muslims."  hollybaere 10/26/2001 USMB


----------



## Toro (Nov 20, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> It's time for "Guess the twoofer";
> 
> "you bushdupes won't address the excellent facts laid by the op. No you just run awaty and coveryour ears and be bush dupes"
> 
> ...



If you'd included "Just look at these 347 youtube videos" I'd have said 9/11 inside nutjob.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 20, 2010)

saiweril said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Alex Jones knew 9/11 was going to happen saying it was going to happen two months before it actually did happen.
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 20, 2010)

Hollybaere said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > So....yawn.....present your case.
> ...



 amen to that.well said.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 20, 2010)

Toro said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > It's time for "Guess the twoofer";
> ...



you say that because as we both know Toto,you only see what you WANT to see which is why when Eots or myself show videos to you,you cover your ears and close your eyes and run away with your tail between your legs everytime without even attempting to say whats wrong with them and why they are wrong like the chickenshit coward you are.

you would fail your ass in law school  in the first day and would never make it as lawyer because any judge in court would say to you-Toto,I am waiting for you to state your case,whats wrong with his argument?you are not saying anything. We BOTH know the judge would say that if you just came back with your pathetic replys you come back with like this one.nobody would ever want you as a lawyer cause word would get out you dont even attempt tp try and refute the evidence. as we BOTH know,that is not the way to debate is ignore evidence and facts presented in a video with these pathetic replys you always come back with. your as pathetic as they come to rebuttals.

I have asked you HUNDREDS of times to say whats wrong with them but liek the coward you are,you always run away with your tail between your legs and never take me up on a challenge.your debating skills suck because that is NOT the way you debate someone.you take them up on that challenge and tell them WHY that videos evidence is wrong and WHY a book someone refers you to read is wrong.something you have NEVER done in your pathetic existence here.


----------



## Toro (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm sorry, 9/11 inside nutjob, did you say something?  I was busy with little things, like "my children."


----------



## eots (Nov 20, 2010)

Toro said:


> I'm sorry, 9/11 inside nutjob, did you say something?  I was busy with little things, like "my children."



how completely irrelevant to the facts of 9/11


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 20, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...



See, everyone could tell who I was imitating, even the little ass licker could tell. rimjob's response sounds more lke my imitation of him than he does!

As soon as you present ssome type of credible evidence you would get a debate, so far you have not been able to do that. It should come as no surprise to anyone, considering what a dumbfuck you are.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 20, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



liar as always slackass,as we BOTH know,I have presented credible evidence hundreds of times as has many others,im still waiting coward troll,for you to debunk the info in this video,as we both know,you and Toto CANT, so all you can do is post lies and bullshit like this.yeah your a dumbfuck,no need to brag about it.since all you can do is keep posting lies and bullshit like this in defeat,dont expect me to play your game anymore and reply to your next bullshit post.

what I just said in my previous post to Toto below this sentence here,applies to you as well Slackass.

you say that because as we both know Toto,you only see what you WANT to see which is why when Eots or myself show videos to you,you cover your ears and close your eyes and run away with your tail between your legs everytime without even attempting to say whats wrong with them and why they are wrong like the chickenshit coward you are.

you would fail your ass in law school in the first day and would never make it as lawyer because any judge in court would say to you-Toto,I am waiting for you to state your case,whats wrong with his argument?you are not saying anything. We BOTH know the judge would say that if you just came back with your pathetic replys you come back with like this one.nobody would ever want you as a lawyer cause word would get out you dont even attempt tp try and refute the evidence. as we BOTH know,that is not the way to debate is ignore evidence and facts presented in a video with these pathetic replys you always come back with. your as pathetic as they come to rebuttals.

I have asked you HUNDREDS of times to say whats wrong with them but like the coward you are,you always run away with your tail between your legs and never take me up on a challenge.your debating skills suck because that is NOT the way you debate someone.you take them up on that challenge and tell them WHY that videos evidence is wrong and WHY a book someone refers you to read is wrong.something you have NEVER done in your pathetic existence here.


Until you are willing to not be a chickenshit Slackass and continue to run off with your tail between your legs when a video is shown to you to refute or a book is posted for you to read and explain whats wrong with it,you have no debating skills either.as Terral has told you MANY times before in the past,like Toto,you cant stand toe to toe in a debate. you only read PARTS of that post because the truth hurts you so can only come back with bullshit posts like your last one EVERYTIME.bye troll.


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 20, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



You point to one post you made on here in the last two years that contains any evidence and I will send you 50 bucks cash money. So far all I have ever seen you do is lick the asses of those that do post your kind of lunacy and insult and attack others. 


Do not reply to this post asswipe, because it is very clear that you have no idea what is real and what you have imagined. So run along little dupe, cover your eyes and ears and run off scared like you always do.

Poor stupid little fuck!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 20, 2010)

having fun talking to yourself troll? dont know what part of -I wont read your next post is so hard for your pathetic brain to comprehend.

I can tell with that last bible length post it was your usual Bullshit rants and ramblings with you slinging shit in defeat. if thats what floats your boat,talking to yourself,by all means have at it troll.your doing me a favor keeping the thread alive by doing so.


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 20, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> having fun talking to yourself troll?



thought you were not going to reply?

I am your troll, I troll just for you. I am your worst nightmare of a troll. I only maintain my membership here so I can be your troll!


----------



## Toro (Nov 20, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...



Guys like 9/11 inside nutjob are too damn thick.  Sometimes, they'll post youtube videos and have no idea that what they are showing dismantles their argument.  

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-airs-9-11-doubts-on-national-televesion.html

It's pretty funny actually.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 22, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> It's time for "Guess the twoofer";
> 
> "you bushdupes won't address the excellent facts laid by the op. No you just run awaty and coveryour ears and be bush dupes"
> 
> ...



as we both know,a disinformation agent troll with no interest in the truth who also knows as well as i do,that it was an inside job.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 22, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> It's time for "Guess the twoofer";
> 
> "you bushdupes won't address the excellent facts laid by the op. No you just run awaty and coveryour ears and be bush dupes"
> 
> ...



as we both know,a disinformation agent troll who knows as well as i do,that it was an inside job.Yep Bush dupe Toto does cover his ears and close his eyes alright since he is afraid of the truth about government conspiracys so he listens to agents like you who he allows to brainwash him since he is comfortable with the lies of the governments and media.


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 22, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > It's time for "Guess the twoofer";
> ...



No guy, the only thing I know for sure is that you amuse me.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 22, 2010)

Thats the mindset that Bush dupe Toto has,a coincidence theorist who when you agents like you post,he wont cover his ears and close his eyes then because your lies and propaganda is what he is comfortable in hearing.same with that other coincidence theorist Bush dupe that posted earlier,Cad.oh by the way agent,dont know what your saying now but I never said i wouldnt look at your previous posts before you really started showing off what a dumbfuck moron you are.Not to the extremes you did in the last two pages anyways.


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 22, 2010)

says the guy with two red badges.......


----------



## Toro (Nov 22, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...



FFS, 9/11 inside nutjob is so stoopid.  He doesn't understand that a member of the Illuminati (me) outranks an agent!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 22, 2010)

and slackass like the moron he is,keeps doing me a favor keeping the thread alive.that I do appreciate.lol


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 22, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> and slackass like the moron he is,keeps doing me a favor keeping the thread alive.that I do appreciate.lol



I'll keep your thread alive as long you you keep providing me with cheap entertainment.

That's a mutually benificial arrangment.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 22, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > and slackass like the moron he is,keeps doing me a favor keeping the thread alive.that I do appreciate.lol
> ...


isnt it


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 22, 2010)

foxman09 said:


> Hilarious!


troofers are a laugh riot


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 22, 2010)

foxman09 said:


> Hilarious!



great rebuttal to the proof and evidence in this video.

 dodging the evidence with an irrelevent post.


----------



## eots (Nov 22, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> foxman09 said:
> 
> 
> > Hilarious!
> ...



poor little RETARDED
DIVECON i know its wrong
to LAUGH at him
but we still do


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 22, 2010)

saiweril said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Alex Jones knew 9/11 was going to happen saying it was going to happen two months before it actually did happen.
> ...



this post says it all right here.Hits the nail right on the head.


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 22, 2010)

It's good to laugh, and there is nothing wrong with laughing at each other. 

I think you both, rimjob and idEOTs are hilarious!


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 22, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> It's good to laugh, and there is nothing wrong with laughing at each other.
> 
> I think you both, rimjob and idEOTs are hilarious!


so do i

hard to believe anyone can be as fucking moronic as troofers


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 11, 2012)

amazing how even The Simpsons knew 9/11 was going to happen in advance.

as far back as 1997.Thats when this episode aired.


----------



## Liability (Sep 11, 2012)

Toro said:


> rofl


----------



## Liability (Sep 11, 2012)

Alex KNEW ahead of time.  And he PROVED it by *post*-dicting it.

9/11 Rimjob is the most gullible dope possible.


----------



## emptystep (Sep 11, 2012)

Spent some of today watching videos of the towers falling. Anyone who thinks that the towers fell because a plane hit them is not looking at the facts or turning a blind eye. I could link half a dozen, to start, videos that show a building being "pulled".


----------



## Liability (Sep 11, 2012)

quacks abound here.  "pull" meant pull the men, not the building.

Fucking twoofers,


----------



## emptystep (Sep 11, 2012)

To pull the supports out from under it similar to imploding it is not what it means, that sounds good, but here is what it means.
The demolition process uses explosives to damage the columns. This explosion, like any, is a sudden expansion of gases. That expansion, when over, leaves a vacuum. The vacuum within the building "pulls" the building into the middle, helping it to implode, not explode all over the surrounding area.
When a bld is demo'd they might say, "pull it", to mean create that little black hole to suck the build into.
The pulling action also helps the building to fall faster than it would without assistance.

Read more: What does it mean to pull a building


----------



## emptystep (Sep 11, 2012)

Lack of Deceleration of North Tower

I am open to any explanation but the facts are the facts and and explanation that doesn't match the facts is not an explanation.

(Calling it a night. More tomorrow.)


----------



## Liability (Sep 12, 2012)

emptystep said:


> To pull the supports out from under it similar to imploding it is not what it means, that sounds good, but here is what it means.
> The demolition process uses explosives to damage the columns. This explosion, like any, is a sudden expansion of gases. That expansion, when over, leaves a vacuum. The vacuum within the building "pulls" the building into the middle, helping it to implode, not explode all over the surrounding area.
> When a bld is demo'd they might say, "pull it", to mean create that little black hole to suck the build into.
> The pulling action also helps the building to fall faster than it would without assistance.
> ...



They didn't discuss pulling the *building*, you derp.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 12, 2012)

someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 12, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.



Matter of fact I see troll Liarability has farted FOUR times here recently on this thread.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 12, 2012)

emptystep said:


> Spent some of today watching videos of the towers falling. Anyone who thinks that the towers fell because a plane hit them is not looking at the facts or turning a blind eye. I could link half a dozen, to start, videos that show a building being "pulled".



what trolls like Liarability ignore is that bld 7 was not hit by a plane and yet it collapsed and yet there were other buildings in the area much closer to the towers than bld 7 was that had far more severe damage done to them and had far more extensive fires but unlike bld 7,it did not collapse.the only reason being is they were not owned by Larry Silverstein like the towers and bld 7 were and Liar ability troll can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is.


----------



## Dissent (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't remember much about this movie but what I do remember is awesome and eye opening...a must watch for everyone.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Sep 20, 2012)

R.C. Christian said:


> You truthers base much of your evidence on the PNAC report right? You know the jew ridden think tank that said that America needs a new pearl harbour to ferment disdain for Islam leading to a long planned invasion of Iraq? If you morons haven't read that then you have no business posting in this forum. But if you have answer me this: Why would we have wasted time blaming Osama and committed half ass to Afghanistan when we could have just as easily skipped that folly and blamed it on Sadham? If Iraq was the goal, then why did they bother pinning it on Al Quaida? It makes no sense hence you make no sense.



Afghanistan was always part of the picture, check out their new pipeline...


----------



## GuyPinestra (Sep 20, 2012)

Liability said:


> emptystep said:
> 
> 
> > To pull the supports out from under it similar to imploding it is not what it means, that sounds good, but here is what it means.
> ...



Really, did you not watch the Silverstein interview?


----------



## Indofred (Sep 22, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> I always find it funny of the 9/11 official conspiracy theory apologists around here that defend the official version to no end, how they ignore the fact that Alex Jones knew



This is rubbish. How could anyone possibly know of an attack by a total unknown, before it happened?
Lousy thread - I should give you my first ever red for this crap OP.

Or....

The most dangerous 911 video ever! - YouTube


----------



## Politico (Sep 22, 2012)

Bahaha. How did I miss this?


----------



## Dante (Sep 22, 2012)

////////////////////


..............

secret message to Smarty Alex


----------



## Dante (Sep 22, 2012)

please feel free to feed then 9/11 troll(s).

It's how many of us get to judge you


----------



## Indofred (Sep 22, 2012)

Dante said:


> please feel free to feed then 9/11 troll(s).
> 
> It's how many of us get to judge you



Asking questions and looking at evidence is the act of a troll?
The courts are buggered.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 22, 2012)

Dante said:


> please feel free to feed then 9/11 troll(s).
> 
> It's how many of us get to judge you



yep thats what you are no doubt a troll.All you 9/11 Bush dupe trolls ever can do is insult and then run off whenever asked to refute the facts and evidence presented to you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 22, 2012)

Indofred said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > I always find it funny of the 9/11 official conspiracy theory apologists around here that defend the official version to no end, how they ignore the fact that Alex Jones knew
> ...



Your doing what all these Bush dupe trolls always do.Not even bothering to look at the evidence presented in the video.Its only rubbish to you because you did not even bother to look at the evidence presented in the video which is what trolls like Dante and Politico always do.

you obviously did not watch the video because if you had,you wouldnt be asking that question,you would know that its documented that two months before 9/11 happened,Jones predicted it would happen and he told his radio listeners back then america would know who the real terrorists are-the neocons in the Bush administration,that they were the ones that orchestrated it and pulled it off.

Like Eots said earlier below.

All he did to reach this prediction was listen to the sources the government chose to ignore...and that should be disturbing..for if it had been any great secret surly they would of wanted to talk to the man that called it...so really your response is ..well..stupid


What Eots just said to Jillain there applies to you as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 22, 2012)

Whats Eots said to Jillian back there applies to you.Thats a really stupid question just like hers was because if you had ever bothered doing any research in the case,you would know that FBI agents tried to warn their superiours that there were going to be terrorists attacks against the united states and their superiours told them to back off and  ignore it and because of that,they went to attornery David Schippers and gave him information about their leads they had since their superiours ignored them and then Schippers tried to warn John Ashcroft about them but Ashcroft would not give Schippers the time of day.

Rubbish my ass.Just like trolls like Dante and Politico cant explain,you cant explain either why the government did not act on the sources that Jones and FBI agents had access to,why they did not act on advanced knowledge they had of terrorists attacks 2 months prior to 9/11 and did not try and stop the terrorists attacks that those FBI agents tried to warn their superiours on.Those top superiours in the FBI along with everybody in the Bush administration should be put behind bars for ignoring information their lower FBI agents had and that Jones had access to that their would be terrorists attacks on us for not trying to prevent them.

aagin like Eots said before,if it was such a secret,it should be disturbing to you that the government did not want to go to the man who had all this information and ask him how he got it.


If you had bothered to watch the video,you would know that it was easy for Jones and may FBI agents to have advanced knowledge of terrorists attacks in the upcoming months.If you had ever bothered to watch this video,you would know that its been documented that SEVERAL different countries had advance knowledge of upcoming terrorists attacks and tried to warn  the Bush administration but Bush and his administration as well as high  level FBI agents ignored their warnings along with ignoring their fellow lower level FBi agents as well as attorney David Schippers.


----------



## Indofred (Sep 22, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



pssst, watch my link. 

I think you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Indofred (Sep 23, 2012)

Indofred said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



I think I must have hit a raw nerve because I managed a red without comment for that one.
Come on coward, either debate or stop messing around like a schoolgirl.


----------



## eots (Sep 23, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1KBR_T8yYE]PBS FRONTLINE: The Man Who Knew -- Part 1 of 8 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Sep 23, 2012)

A week after his body is found in the debris of the South Tower, about a thousand mourners attend John O'Neill's service in Atlantic City. Barry Mawn, one of the speakers, tells the gathering that O'Neill didn't resign from the FBI because of the briefcase incident.

His Life And And Career - A Chronology Of John Oneills Life And Fbi Career | The Man Who Knew | FRONTLINE | PBS


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 24, 2012)

Indofred said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



your the one being a coward,you wont answer that statement  that Eots posed to Jillian or address any of the information I posted from that  video. It makes no sense why you even posted that video when you made this moronic statement below.Thats a pretty retarded comment to make when you obviously know the answer.

That video goes into a little detail about the prior knowledge of 9/11 but it doesnt go into it anywhere near as much detail as mine does.Since you posted that video,Jones himself gave  credit to Bill Cooper.Thats how he was able to get a lot of his information on advanced prior knowledge of 9/11  was from cooper.He said that a few times on his radio show  so that first comment of  yours  below is just plain stupid.


This is rubbish. How could anyone possibly know of an attack by a total unknown, before it happened?
Lousy thread - I should give you my first ever red for this crap OP.

Or....


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 24, 2012)

eots said:


> PBS FRONTLINE: The Man Who Knew -- Part 1 of 8 - YouTube



I just watched all 8 parts of this special on John O'Neil. Its pretty much a joke of a special because they keep talking about Al-queda the whole entire time bu they conveintly forget to mention throughout the whole special that al-queda was funded by the CIA.

This is a much better video than that one is.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 24, 2012)

eots said:


> A week after his body is found in the debris of the South Tower, about a thousand mourners attend John O'Neill's service in Atlantic City. Barry Mawn, one of the speakers, tells the gathering that O'Neill didn't resign from the FBI because of the briefcase incident.
> 
> His Life And And Career - A Chronology Of John Oneills Life And Fbi Career | The Man Who Knew | FRONTLINE | PBS



Here are much better links on why they had to get rid of O'neil.that one doesnt really reveal too much except his history.

Meet Jerome Hauer, 9/11 Suspect Awaiting Indictment

http://wikispooks.com/wiki/9/11:Israel_did_it

http://www.shadownews.org/index.php/home/political/123-who-had-prior-knowledge-of-9-11


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 24, 2012)

Indofred said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



It wasnt me that  gave you the red brick.

Your statement here below shows what a hypocrite you are with that video of Cooper.you should be asking that same question about Cooper on how HE could have known about an attack by a total unknown before it happened.Oh btw Jones himself has given credit to Cooper in the past for exposing the pre knowledge he had on 9/11 to him.

This is rubbish. How could anyone possibly know of an attack by a total unknown, before it happened?
Lousy thread - I should give you my first ever red for this crap OP.


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 25, 2012)

Is this fucking turd still posting here? Fuck off, Rimjob. Cock sucker.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 25, 2012)

I was wondering how long it would be before you came back here to the conspiracy section to fart again candyass.


----------



## LoudMcCloud (Mar 23, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5akZYm-vdYA]Obama Deception by Alex Jones (Full)(Complete) - YouTube[/ame]


----------

